# Nude selfies



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone like to send their spouse nude selfies? In the other end, do you like receiving them? I want TJ send one but am shy about doing so and wanted to know other people's experiences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol not complete nudes coz I look horrible naked, but yeah if I'm in the mood. Would like to get some but these days I don't get them


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Does anyone like to send their spouse nude selfies? In the other end, do you like receiving them? I want TJ send one but am shy about doing so and wanted to know other people's experiences
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Do you have a zoom lens?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Do you have a zoom lens?


*Hell, if that's the case, I think that I'd need to make use of a high-powered microscope in order to send one!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't text or post photos of myself that could in any way get into the wrong hands. So no, I do not text H nuddies. I have known too many people whose nuddies were either accidentally or on purpose released to unintended recipients. It's made me quite paranoid. 

My answer to h when he's asked for that sort of stuff is "you can enjoy the real thing when you get home, so hurry up and get on the road". 

As far as receiving nuddies.....I not going to reject them but I'm also not one to ask for them. 

OP, if you feel comfortable sending pictures of your naked self, then go for it. 

If you want them, ask for them. What's the worse he/she can do, say "no"?


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I would like to! But, no.... I trust my husband would never share them and he would LOVE getting one. We have even talked about this, but once you have posted out there in cyber space it is out there. What happens if the phone is lost or stolen, or even it breaks and you have to take it in for repair? If it is not working you can't remove those photos and all the geeks in the back room can look at them, make copies, post on the WEB. Heck, even sell them! 

Naw, my husband has a most vivid memory and says he can call up every pose and position he has ever seen me in and that is enough for him until he gets home in the evening. 

As for me receiving nudes? I never thought that penis shots were very sexy. Heck when I was on dating sites I wouldn't even connect with guys who took photos of themselves with there shirts off, lol. Seeing hubby coming out of the shower in all his glory, with that 'look' in his eyes? Now that can make my legs turn to jelly.>


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd like them, but it won't happen...


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree it is foolish to send individual nude photos. It is not about the person receiving them, it is about accidental discovery by third parties. 

Try this instead. Two tweets right after each other. The first a face image of yourself or attactive full body shot dressed in an Ann Tablot outfit (are they still in business) with no comment. Then an image of perhaps of Rodin's statue "The Kiss" with a single comment along the lines of "Thinking of you" or "sigh, thoughts of you always brighten my day (smilie face) sent on a Tuesday afternoon at 3:30. 

I use two sites to find images. Both offer a wide range of images, some of which touch on spanking and restraint. Those images could be used to open a discussion of additional exploration of a couple sexuality. When combined first with an image like Rodin's you may find it more comfortable to broach the subject as doing it that way places it within the context of a loving and mutual respect relationship and not a simple desire to dominate or be dominated. 

If you want PM and I will send you or anyone interested links to the site.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

@Sun Catcher and @naiveondave how do you think your spouse react if you tried this approach first with them. Especially using Rodin's image as an ice breaker ?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Does anyone like to send their spouse nude selfies? In the other end, do you like receiving them? I want TJ send one but am shy about doing so and wanted to know other people's experiences
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might want to read and think about the following article.

Opinion: Supreme Court limits cell phone searches - CNN.com

Yes anything that the police find without a warrant can not be used in evidence of a criminal case, but that doesn't mean that they can't or won't look anyway. So what would be gained by a lawsuit. Also think about how some cellphones can be hacked and their data stolen.



> And if you're like most people, you're not immune to arrest. Police can potentially arrest you for minor infractions like littering, jaywalking, and traffic offenses. And just because they arrest you, should they be able to swipe through your pictures and text messages? Police can search containers on your person without a warrant if they contain evidence that might be destroyed, or a potential weapon. Unless you can throw your iPhone like a ninja shuriken, it's probably not much of a weapon.


What if you loose your phone and someone finds it, your pictures and decides to blackmail you? If you have a Facebook app on your phone, it sure wouldn't be hard for them to log on, change your password and then upload your photos.

Selfie nudies by cell phone is not a good idea. (Also some underage girls are finding that the guy they send it to can be classified as a user of child pornography and might have to become a registered sex offender.)

Nude photos by cell phone-----A really bad idea.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Since selfies via phone leave a digital record, you can still have fun and be safe by using unnecessary censorship to convey your "intent" to your wife while respectfully protecting the family "content." 










Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Young at Heart is right. Cell phones can be hacked, lost, etc. I would absolutely love to have a nudie of my wife on my cell phone, but besides her not liking the idea, I'd be more horny all the time than I already am. Probably not a good thing when I deal with the public all day...:surprise::grin2:


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

yes I like both sending and getting nudes from the wife. We do NOT take any that includes our faces or other distinguishing marks so even if they got out no proof of who it is.

we often send them to each other unannounced during the work day as part of the build up to a night of pleasure. Though now we send the dirty ones thru KIK since her boss was standing right there when I sent one on my day off not long ago. She has preview on for text but off for KIK and won't open KIK unless no one is near her. LOL


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

Huh, I guess the "falling into the wrong hands" thing never worried me. I sent my wife one (not in state of arousal) but I got nervous and made a silly face so it was a weird photo. Then I was showing a female coworker a photo of my kids on the phone and almost showed her the nudie by mistake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

No. and No. My children use my phone all the time. They know how to use the camera better than I do. Plus, if I lost my phone, I would hate for someone to see me or my husband in all our glory. Nudity is for real life or to be remembered later....in the mind.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> I'd like them, but it won't happen...


Give me your number.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Give me your number.


I guess I shoulda been more specific, LOL. I only want them from my W.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Even pictures that have been deleted from a phone can be easily recovered from that phone. Once it has been on that device, it's there!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Does anyone like to send their spouse nude selfies? In the other end, do you like receiving them? I want TJ send one but am shy about doing so and wanted to know other people's experiences


Yes please!
Best thing to do is ask the other person. Double check you are sending it to the right person before you click send.

Security is a concern but it's probably good enough for most folks. There is risk but the benefit to the marriage could be more.

A few times in our marriage my wife has sent me a couple. I did delete them at her request after viewing. I really appreciated she sent them to me and made me feel like she was trying to be attractive to me. That made me desire her more. 

She has also sent some non-nudes like just wearing underwear while in the dressing room or serious cleavage shots. 

I wish she would do more of this as I get turned on from visual.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> No. and No. My children use my phone all the time. They know how to use the camera better than I do. Plus, if I lost my phone, I would hate for someone to see me or my husband in all our glory. Nudity is for real life or to be remembered later....in the mind.


we use a program called photo vault. ALL inappropriate pics are saved there and deleted from the camera roll as well as recently deleted list. this way we can save our good pics and not worry about prying eyes finding them. I just wish Kik would let you passcode it to open, as that is where we send them mostly so we don't accidently leave one in a text convo.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> No. and No. My children use my phone all the time. They know how to use the camera better than I do. Plus, if I lost my phone, I would hate for someone to see me or my husband in all our glory. Nudity is for real life or to be remembered later....in the mind.


What if you could don't safely?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Kilgoretrout said:


> What if you could don't safely?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. My imagination works just fine. I wouldn't want to reduce my husband to a porn star.

He might like one of me, but even if I send one safely, I wouldn't. He used to look at porn, and I don't want to turn myself into a porn star either. I'm his wife, and much better than a porn star. He can imagine me and then come home to me for the real thing.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> No. My imagination works just fine. I wouldn't want to reduce my husband to a porn star.
> 
> He might like one of me, but even if I send one safely, I wouldn't. He used to look at porn, and I don't want to turn myself into a porn star either. I'm his wife, and much better than a porn star. He can imagine me and then come home to me for the real thing.


I actually would be happy to do it; I think it would be a fun goof. But I get a little self conscious even though it is just for my wife, which I know is silly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

happy2gether said:


> we use a program called photo vault. ALL inappropriate pics are saved there and deleted from the camera roll as well as recently deleted list. this way we can save our good pics and not worry about prying eyes finding them.





Kilgoretrout said:


> What if you could don't safely?


We used a similar app called PhotoLocker. I recently did a factory reset on my phone and didn't have it backed up so I'm pretty sure they are unrecoverable, dammit!!


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

I guess I'm kind of old fashioned.

Hey I remember before the Internet and when computers were programmed with punch cards. Haha

I couldnt see myself sending nude pic's of myself. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lila said:


> I don't text or post photos of myself that could in any way get into the wrong hands. So no, I do not text H nuddies. I have known too many people whose nuddies were either accidentally or on purpose released to unintended recipients. It's made me quite paranoid.
> 
> My answer to h when he's asked for that sort of stuff is "you can enjoy the real thing when you get home, so hurry up and get on the road".
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree with you. Knowing something like that could get into the wrong hands is reason enough not to send them or even take them.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I've sent a few to my fiance, and he takes pics of me often. He likes taking the pics.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

*Deidre* said:


> I've sent a few to my fiance, and he takes pics of me often. He likes taking the pics.


Just so you know, when it comes time to actually get married this is what will happen to you fiance...

The day before my nephew got married, all his ex girlfriends started texting him nude selfies, and extremely explicit ones to show him what he could not have anymore. I imagine this is done out of jealousy or something towards the bride to be! Fortunately the bride to be knew all about his past, and laughed at the photos with her soon to be husband.

So at the rehearsal dinner, if he seems shy to answer texts to his phone, this is why. Hopefully he will be open enough to share them with you, and you will be confident enough to giggle at them!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol bad Santa ....

Well, it's funny you say this because one of my ex bf's sent me texts asking why I'm marrying him..."wtf dee...you told me you would never get married." 

I told my fiancé and I didn't reply to the guy. Lol Not all exes are classless though like my ex bf or your nephew's exes. Thankfully! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

My mind went to a different place as I started to read this post. If first pic is of me in a pretty dress, second pic is of that same dress, in a puddle on the floor around my high-heel clad ankles .... 

Would get hubby home early from work. 

(But then again, I do just send nude selfies too, lol.)


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

Hailey2009 said:


> My mind went to a different place as I started to read this post. If first pic is of me in a pretty dress, second pic is of that same dress, in a puddle on the floor around my high-heel clad ankles ....
> 
> Would get hubby home early from work.
> 
> (But then again, I do just send nude selfies too, lol.)


You're inspiring me. The only thing is I am a bit self conscious (probably due to being kinda unhung - lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

In my pre-marriage days I once received unsolicited "old school" selfies (Polaroids) from a girl I thought was just friendly.

it was a shocked in a good way but now it seems SOP for some people.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Hailey2009 said:


> My mind went to a different place as I started to read this post. If first pic is of me in a pretty dress, second pic is of that same dress, in a puddle on the floor around my high-heel clad ankles ....
> 
> Would get hubby home early from work.
> 
> (But then again, I do just send nude selfies too, lol.)


This is just as hot. I would love my wife to do this, maybe add panties around those ankles too.

The picture itself isn't the point, it's what the picture represents: desire of the other spouse to want you.


----------

